
Ask HN: How to push through and finish reading/ listening to a book? - ielfkd
I couldn&#x27;t finish reading or listening to even one book. I read a lot of educational blogs and watch videos but when it comes to books i tried to start reading many books but i just start feeling bored after a hour n totally loose interest and feel like i already know the stuff in the book and stop reading it and go to next book n repeat. These are books that are suggested by billionaires and new york best sellers.<p>Is any one else suffering from this?<p>Is there any cure for this?
======
tjr
I often find starting a new book to be the most challenging part. Once I get
into the second or third chapter, I feel oriented as to what the book is about
and where it's going, and I want to continue reading to see how it turns out.
But the first chapter or two can take effort to pull myself through.

But also, be sure to select books you really think you will find interesting.
I have surely read some best sellers, but I did not end up selecting them
_because_ they were best sellers. Perusing the current NYT best seller list, I
see a few books that I might be interested in reading, but frankly, I have
stacks of other books waiting to be read that appear _more_ interesting to me.

------
db48x
Find a better book. Billionaires are not any more likely to be able to
recognize a good book than any other person, and the best-sellers lists can be
gamed. If you like science fiction I might be able to make some
recommendations.

